# I can't upload Images from the web? Please Help!



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am confused. When I try to attach an image, I can, but it will be logged in under my attachments. Okay, that is there is nothing wrong with that, but when I try to attch an image form a URL so I can post different size images, I cannot. I am confused, because I have never been able to do this, but other members seem to be able to. :? When I attach an image such as below, it is placed in with my attachments that I can delete from my User CP, but when I try to upload say a picture from the internet and not my computer, I cannot. It registers the URL, but not the image. What is the problem here?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I've just checked your permissions, and there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to post image links. Are you sure you are using the correct tags?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Seems to work alright:










Here is an image of one of my The Martin Tenors from a link off site.

Are you using the correct "







" tag brackets with the link?


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Ian -

Sounds like you're clicking the "Insert Link" icon instead of the "Insert Image" icon when trying to post the pic.

Frank


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, here is the image:

Here is the image uploaded:

Sorry Frank, I wish that was the case.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

The url on the sax image is correct, but it does not upload....


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Chu,

"" tags don't work with posting dire...]" tags in this manner, as you can see above.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Why aren't the images from Blogger working?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't know. They seem to work intermittently, suggesting that there is a problem with that site. I had a few of them showing up a moment ago, so I know that they can be successfully linked.

This is going to take a little more looking into.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

I've had issues with places similar to that, like tripod, that prevent you from linking to images that are hosted on their servers. If you try it from a page hosted on tripod, you get an image that says "this image hosted at tripod.com" and no other image. It could be something along those lines.

FWIW, I see a whole lot of images in this thread, Chu sitting with his alto, the red gull wing car etc


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

http://bp2.blogger.com/_ga_FWPjiggc/R9hiOB7A9wI/AAAAAAAAAFw/SSCnmSMHrTA/s1600-h/me+and+saxophone.jpg


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I think that the Blogger site either requires that Chu be logged on to view/source the linked images on that site, or permissions aren't set to make it accessible to all. Sometimes the linked images are viewable, and other times the links do not work, suggesting this. 

As Bill and I suggested, the site (or your school computer network) might be blocking access as well.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

upload your images to photobucket then download from photobucket to SOTW


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm using Photobucket, but Chu's school network does not permit access to that site. I've suggested using Flicker or Image Shack to see if that might work.

Chu,

Could your blog site have a flood restriction that is limiting access of SOTW to the linked image?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I think that the Blogger site either requires that Chu be logged on to view/source the linked images on that site, or permissions aren't set to make it accessible to all. Sometimes the linked images are viewable, and other times the links do not work, suggesting this.
> 
> As Bill and I suggested, the site (or your school computer network) might be blocking access as well.


Yeah, I have trouble seeing many of the images (phtotobucket, flickr etc.)at school. If they're uploaded to the SOTW server, I can see them at school. For example, I can't see the car, but I can see Chu's portrait.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

I get blocked from stuff at work, photobucket was okay, but then last week no go. I can't seem to access it, but I do seem to be able to see images linked to from there


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I'll check back on this. Have to run, but will see if we can figure it out later this evening.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

No, I have the latest model of Net NAny, so I don't look at naky women.  (I have better things to do). 

It would tell me in a pop up ,but it does not, so I think that is weird. The images are from blogger.


----------

